# IPSec resources



## abhay4589 (Nov 24, 2012)

If i do have two CPUs in my system, How can I allocate particular CPU to just Crypto related resources for IPSec and other  for general purpose such as filtering.


----------



## gordon@ (Nov 24, 2012)

I don't think you generally can. Why would you want to peg resources this way instead of letting the system manage them?


----------



## abhay4589 (Nov 25, 2012)

I thought it would be better to manually reserve some resources for CPU intesive process like IPSec.
Anyway if i can't do it so end of story.


----------



## gordon@ (Nov 25, 2012)

IPSec would be essentially free if you use an Intel chipset with the AES-NI offload. You might want to look at what it take to make sure the IPSec is using that.


----------

